# Firestone Cruiser identification



## FloridaRust (May 9, 2015)

My neighbor hidden this bike away years ago, its all original but missing the front light but it is in awesome shape! The gentlmen is in his  90's and bout it when he was 10 for paper routes. I paid 200 for it, So im extremely happy.
 Model Number is 180 9A31
Serial Number is A023535


----------



## FloridaRust (May 9, 2015)

Also what are the real value of these bikes? And history cause I cant find a exact match on this Firestone model


----------



## KelRod (May 9, 2015)

That is a 1948 Monark Firestone. If you do a google search for 1948 Firestone Spring/Summer catalog , there will be a picture of it listed.  Also, PM sent.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2015)

It's made by Monark, research their Super Deluxe models, in good shape go for $500 and up!


----------

